# Bellator 109 Pick the Card



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Bellator FC 109 takes place in 6 days Friday November 22nd at 7:00 PM Eastern. MW title fight on this one. If anyone wants to play in this contest and pick the winners for this card... just send me a pm (or just post here if that's your thing) with your choices for all the fights before the event starts (the only thing you have to pick are the winners). If they add anymore fights to the card try to send picks for the new ones. Whoever gets the most right will receive 5,000,000 credits, and if you get 10 out of 10 it will be doubled. 



> Alexander Shlemenko vs. Doug Marshall
> Will Brooks vs. Alexander Sarnavskiy
> Rick Hawn vs. Ron Keslar
> Patrick Cenoble vs. Terry Etim
> ...











Picks sent by:

CupCake
kantowrestler
GDPofDRB
AlphaDawg


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

I'm in! 

Picks sent


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm in for this final round.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Bellator 109 pick results for...

CupCake


> Alexander Shlemenko :thumbsup:
> Alexander Sarnavskiy :thumbsdown:
> Rick Hawn :thumbsup:
> Terry Etim :thumbsup:
> ...


kantowrestler


> Alexander Shlemenko :thumbsup:
> Alexander Sarnavskiy :thumbsdown:
> Rick Hawn :thumbsup:
> Terry Etim :thumbsup:
> ...


GDPofDRB


> Alexander Shlemenko :thumbsup:
> Will Brooks :thumbsup:
> Rick Hawn :thumbsup:
> Terry Etim :thumbsup:
> ...


AlphaDawg


> Shlemenko :thumbsup:
> Etim :thumbsup:
> Hawn :thumbsup:
> Brooks :thumbsup:
> ...


Here were the fight results...


> Alexander Shlemenko def. Doug Marshall
> technical knockout (punches) - Round 1, 4:52
> Rick Hawn def. Ron Keslar
> Season 9 welterweight tournament final
> ...


Link

Thanks for playing everybody... congrats to AlphaDawg with a perfect card picked he gets double the credits. Nice job by everybody though you know your stuff. :thumb02:


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

MOTHERFFFffff.....GGGGGRAGH!!!!!!!!

Well played AlphaDawg


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Yep, nice job by AD and good time for it to end season 9 on a good note. Hope to see you guys again when they come back.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks guys. Man, that was close. My boy 'Ill Will' pulled of the upset though. That kid is going places. I could see him beating Eddie or Chandler.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

And now we wait for season 10.


----------

